# 100 litre stocking plan - opinions?



## joshuaedgington (Aug 11, 2010)

So I had a 45 litre, didnt enjoy myself because couldnt fit in all that i wanted! quickly upgraded to a 100 litre that i have running right now.
i kept only female livebearers and an apple snail. after a couple of months of every female livebearer contiuning to give brith, i have just sold them on. i still have a few fry in a small spare tank. so now i face the exciting time of restocking the 100 litre. i currently just have an apple snail in there, but have been putting fish flakes in to keep it cycled. so, i have come up with what i think i want in there. im going to use black sand, as many live plants as i can fit in and some bog wood for decoration. my filter is 480 litre and hour.

stocking list:
12 male guppys
5 corys (leopard or dwarf?)
2 or 3 scarlet dario badis
a group of about 15 tetra (rummynose? ember? or other small tetra, unsure whether to go for 2 small shoals or one large one)
1 apple snail
2netrite snails
10 assorted shrimp



so, what do you all think? opinions? advice? etc, and what order would be best to add them in?

thanks all!


----------



## joshuaedgington (Aug 11, 2010)

No one wants to reply?


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Im not an expert but maybe have
6-8 guppys
10-12 tetras
and 6 corys
and mybe some smallish central fish??
Just my opinion..


----------



## joshuaedgington (Aug 11, 2010)

the scarlet dario badis are just 2cm each adult size and are nice for central.
shrimp and snails add nothing significant to bioload so that makes no difference. think i will go for about 10 male guppys and your right, perhaps less tetra than originaly stated


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

well it might be better to have a larger group of tetras and less guppys?
The more tetras the healthier they are and more interesting to watch/
Any more questions i can try to answer?


----------



## joshuaedgington (Aug 11, 2010)

okay well i dont think there is a major disagreement between us on the stocking then, just keep track of my numbers.
the only other thing i would ask is should they be added in a certain order? my guess would be no, except dont add corys until there is enough fish in tere to make a bit of mess for them to clear


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Well if you mean my mess 'fish poo'then you are incorrect, they eat food that the other fish have missed and also they need to be fed special algea wafers or sinking pellets.
Im not sure in which orde you should stock in as far as i know the tetras and corys need fairly matured tanks??


----------



## joshuaedgington (Aug 11, 2010)

of course i did not mean fish.... theyre not snails! haha
i just meant mess of food really. my tank has been running for couple of months, but before that the filter was running in a different tank of mine


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

You could probably add your guppys first? Have you had your water tested yet?


----------



## joshuaedgington (Aug 11, 2010)

its an established tank, if you go back to my OP you will see i am re stocking, as i have sold the fish i had there, already stillhave an apple snail and am putting in fish flakes to keep the filter matured


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Ok, why did you sell your other fish?/ What did you have?/ Im also stocking my 100l look in mysig thats what i have and want!


----------



## joshuaedgington (Aug 11, 2010)

i had all female livebearers. i was planning to add in some males too. but before i got round to that and months of fry from every single female, i was like argh cant keep all these, and ran out of people who were going to buy / take them from me. so decided no dont want them anymore. sold them and now want to re stock with male guppys being the majority.


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Sounds good, got my 3rd male guppy today. A brilliant yellow colour, Need more!


----------



## joshuaedgington (Aug 11, 2010)

i love the variations you get of them. theyre brilliant brilliant. and what i like about them in numbers is the overall effect of how their tails move so rapidly. so excited to get a little money together and begin the stocking


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Yes i never quite realised how cool they are!! And of how much money it all costs when you add it all up! Do you live in america?? If you dont mind me asking?


----------



## joshuaedgington (Aug 11, 2010)

No I live in England. Guppys near me range from £1.25 to about £3. Fantastic how cheap they are, but I guess its cause they are so easily bred


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Going back to your initial post; no mention is made of your water parameters, and this will have a bearing on what fish will work. From those in your list, basic medium hard water is suitable for all but the rummynose that will not last in hard basic water. Some other tetra would be better, as there are a few that can manage in basic water. The rummynose tetra is not one of them (most are now the Brilliant Rummynose, Hemigrammus bleheri), nor is the cardinal tetra.

On the other hand, if you have soft slightly acidic water, the livebearers would not do well as they need basic harder water. The Scarlet Badis can manage in acidic to basic.

These fish are in our profiles with info on water preferences, numbers, compatibility, etc. Second tab from the left in the blue bar across the top of the screen, or click on the shaded name in posts.


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Yes i live in england to and the guppys i get are £1,85 but from another local fish shop there nicer colours but not look after well and there £2.79


----------

